# Opal Explores



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

I grabbed the camera during one of her free-ranging times, and these are what I got;









Yogie?








(That white metal is the stand to the bird cage.)








I keep a blanket draped over the back of the bird cage, and Opal has learned to climb it to get at the birds... 

Now if I can just get onto...








AHA!
No worries, everyone was alright =)
Opal being a sneaky bum trying to climb up the blanket:








Freedom? 
Opal tried launching herself out of the enclosure, but figured out it would be easier to just climb down from atop her cage.








"I will be back for you Yogies!"








Hewwo!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's adorable.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw great pics! Did you decide whether you may get her a friend yet or not?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

aw shes a cutie patootie. lol.


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

She is completely and utterly adorable, love the action picture


----------



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes Stace, I do still plan to, despite the length of time it is taking :roll: 

I haven't found the perfect one yet. She will come though. 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Monica said:


> Yes Stace, I do still plan to, despite the length of time it is taking :roll:
> 
> I haven't found the perfect one yet. She will come though.
> 
> ...


It took me a little while to find Lark, but she was worth the wait.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

She is MEGA cute lol
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww adorable!!


----------



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks =)


----------



## linbobin (Aug 18, 2008)

The last one is adorable.


----------

